# How much salt per sq ft



## Stinson Landscp

I have figured out my square footage. Is there a formula to figure how much salt per sq ft. Just looking for an average number, as I know the amount depends on conditions. 

First time figuring out how much salt. Only had a few small lots, that were close to friends who salted so it was subbed out. 

Thanks


----------



## jay albers

I read on here before 20 lb per 1000.sq ft

i was wondering what to charge based on that number?


----------



## CGM Inc.

1 ton per 2.5 acre is a pretty good starting point. Temperature, snow amount all play into application rates. Typically there is a light, normal and heavy rate for most people.


----------



## Stinson Landscp

Using simple numbers to make sure I have done this correctly

100,000 sqft / 1000 sqft = 100

100 X 20lbs = 2000lbs for 100,000 sqft

2000lbs / 2000lbs = 1 tons per event

Is that the correct way to figure it out?


----------



## Stinson Landscp

Tried search. Maybe I wasnt using the right search terms. I understand that there are many factors that play into the amount per app.


----------



## grandview

If your up to researching things you can call salt suppliers and they will tell you.


----------



## Stinson Landscp

Thanks grand. I will give that a shot and see how the numbers come out


----------



## cet

1lb will do about 50 square feet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

As per "Smart about salt" 24gr. per sq. meter


----------



## alsam116

stinson, you are correct with your estimate of 1 ton per app.


----------



## Stinson Landscp

alsam, thanks! I feel confident with the numbers I came up with for salting.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Wayne Volz

*deicing rates*

As already discussed, there are many variables that affect application rates. We offer a snow & ice manual that goes into detail about application rates for different types of ice melters.

Check out peterschemical.com site. You can look up many different ice melters on their site and they explain application rates, temperature ranges, advantages and disadvantages, etc.

You can print any of them out and they print on a regular size sheet of paper that you can use as a reference as well.

Hope this helps.


----------

